# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Mental Health Days

## InvisibleGuy

I just saw this story and thought I'd share. Pretty gutsy to say you're calling in sick for a mental health day, imo. Really gutsy. I think my boss is fairly happy with my performance. My old boss, who works at the same company I still work for today, says she is really happy with me (but I think he might just be giving me a little ego boost, Idk).

I am pretty sure though, that if I called her and told her I needed a mental health day, she would tell me to get my *** into my stores and get to work. If she didn't tell me to fuq off first. She has to report to clients and my numbers affect her job. If I miss work it affects her. I don't think she loves me enough to give me a mental health day, and I don't think most bosses do. Honestly, I think you're living in a dream world or you are very, very blessed to have an awesome, understanding boss if you think you can get away with that lol. That's not to say I don't think there should be mental health days. There should. But I can't just call in if I'm feeling off. I have personal days, but I have to use my vacation days first, before I use those. And that means advance notice. Sick days are not an option for me. I cannot call in sick. I went to the emergency room a while back and then went to work after I was done, ffs. It's just not an option.

Anyways here's the story....
http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2017/07...ff_a_23024861/

----------


## Chantellabella

Mental health days are a real thing, but it's usually the boss that allows it. Like I wouldn't call and say I needed a mental health day.

But a boss (if he or she is any good) will see when an employee is over stressed or burned out. I've had my boss tell me to take a mental health day after I've heard shocking news. 

It's smart for businesses to allow their employees to take off when they are having a mental meltdown because they're not going to get work done well that day anyway.

----------


## BrookeAshley

I think mental health days are important. I don't get why I can call in physically sick but if I call and say I'm depressed and can't move from how badly I feel, that it's any different. Maybe its because I've been through it and a boss might not have. I have called and told my manager that I needed a day to recoup from depression. She told me to call if I needed anything, I took the day and returned that following day for work.

----------


## L

When I was fairly new to my current job I got assaulted. I wasn't physically injured but psychologically I needed a mental health day and I took it. (I work with people with challenging behavior). It was my sick day to take.

----------


## Sk1n1m1n

Just say that you are not well physically 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Otherside

I worked for a fairly understanding company who did let you take them. I'd just take a sick day. Email in, tell them I was ill. And that was it. 

I'm aware it's not like that everywhere. I'm grateful ad to how understanding and accepting my previous employer was towards this, and I spent a lot of time thanking HR before I left. 

If it wasnt for the stress and pretty rubbish management mismanaging pretty much every single project to really add to stress, I probably would have stuck around. People wise? Understanding why you took a mental health day? They were great. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------

